# Safety message



## yen_saw (Apr 25, 2007)

It is bluebonnet time in Texas and this year the flowers are very beautiful.  But always be extra alert outdoor. The following pictures were taken around Bastrop, Texas.  It is probably a good idea to be careful when taking pictures of small children sitting among the flowers.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice rattler.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm probably the only one on this forum that thinks the snake looks like it would taste good.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 25, 2007)

That's huge!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 27, 2007)

> I'm probably the only one on this forum that thinks the snake looks like it would taste good.


Ah Lilian, is it the snake bladder you are going after or the snake meat soup  you understand what i mean right :wink:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 27, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

*cringe* I hate snakes..good 'ol blighty


----------

